# Sadzīves tehnika >  Kur nopirkt mikroshēmu (procesoru) TDA9381PS/N2/3I0792 televizoram?

## birch

Sveiki!

Nepieciešama Phillips mikroshēma *TDA9381PS/N2/3I0792* CRT televizoram *LG* *RT-21FB30M* (modeli precizēšu vēlāk). Gribētu padomu, kur, vēlams Latvijā, tādu lietu varētu meklēt. Savulaik (ļoti, ļoti sen) to varēja iegādāties Salvats.lv par Ls 22.-, bet nu vairs nekā.

Iespējams der arī:
*TDA9381PS/N2/4I0793*
*TDA9381PS/N2/3I0793*
*TDA9381PS/N2/3I0701
TDA9381PS/N2/3I0702*
*TDA9381PS/N2/3/0533
TDA9381PS/N2/3/0701
TDA9381PS/N2/3/0702

*Background's (ja kādu tas interesē):
Ir CRT televizors, kurš daudzus gadus tika lietots analogās Baltkom kabeļTV skatīšanai un, kuram šad tad tika pieslēgts kāds DVD atskaņotājs u.tml. iekārtas, līdz kādu dienu  atklājās, ka televizora A/V ieeja vairs nereaģē uz pieslēgtajām iekārtām. Toreiz tā nelikās liela bēda, bet kopš TV provaideris tika nomainīts uz Lattelekom, šis televizors ir nelietojams - pa antenas kabeli nekas nenāk, bet dekoderi nav, kur pieslēgt.
Apsekojot televizora plati, nekādi defektus nekonstatēju. Krievu forumos lasāmi daži gadījumi ar identiskiem simptomiem šim televizoram, kad pie vainas izrādījies pussprādzis procesors.

Lūdzu, ieteikt konstruktīvus risinājumus, nevis sūtīt pirkt jaunu LCD TV! Paldies! [=

----------


## Isegrim

Vienkāršāk ir apmainīt CRT TV pret citu, darbojošos. Tās mantas netrūkst, un maksā nesalīdzināmi mazāk par to, kas iztērēts specifiska čipa atrašanai, iegādei, piegādei un remontdarbiem. Es pats spītīgi brūķēju tikai CRT monitorus, bet remontēt tos netaisos, jo - rindā stāv kādi septiņi. Tiklīdz kāds nobeigsies, tā darba vietu ieņems nākamais.

----------


## acdcpcb

Man majas ir LG crt televizors varu atdot pa velti tikai tada problema ir ieslegta bernu drosiba nevar tikai ieslegt serch  bet AV video ieeju var ieslegt butu labs del dekodera. Nav orginalas pults ir tikai universala bet viss ir ok. Tam telev izoram nav laikam audio ieejas ir tikai izeja. Pavecs tv bet labi rada.

----------


## ddff

Isegrim - vakaros tējas krūze pa galdu nestrobē? Es reti kur vairs sastopu CRT, bet parasti pēc tām reizēm ir sajūta, ka liekas pakausī atsitas un krīt elektroni  :: 

ddff

----------


## acdcpcb

var tadu mikroshemu iegadaties daudzreiz letak pie 5 euro ta maksa letaka

----------


## Jurkins

Kādreiz "Latgalītē" vienu līdzīgu "procesoru" nācās nopirkt, bet kāpēc ne šeit?

----------


## Isegrim

> vakaros tējas krūze pa galdu nestrobē?


  Nepavisam. Tieši tāpēc, ka daudz nākas tajā _skrīnē_ lūrēt, CRT manai acij šķiet pieņemamāks. Pietam nelietoju iespējami augstāko kadru frekvenci. Ja sagaidīšu LED monitorus, varbūt mainīšu uzskatus. LCD man nepatīk. Dēļ malu attiecības 16:9 iegādāju LCD TV (ar LED pakaļgaismu). Salīdzinot ar manu veco 21" CRT JVC, galīgs sūds.

----------


## birch

Paldies visiem par atbildēm!  :: 
Televizors ir* LG RT-21FB30M* Flatron. Šis ir ar "plakano" kineskopu, bildi rāda ļoti labi, vizuāli - kā jauns, tāpēc pagaidām vēl nav izsviests.





> Vienkāršāk ir apmainīt CRT TV pret citu, darbojošos. Tās mantas netrūkst, un maksā nesalīdzināmi mazāk par to, kas iztērēts specifiska čipa atrašanai, iegādei, piegādei un remontdarbiem. Es pats spītīgi brūķēju tikai CRT monitorus, bet remontēt tos netaisos, jo - rindā stāv kādi septiņi. Tiklīdz kāds nobeigsies, tā darba vietu ieņems nākamais.


 Taisnība, bet pieredze rāda ka pa kapeikām dabonamie lietotie CRT parasti ir ar defektīvu bildi, apdrāztiem korpusiem, bez/ar salauztām pultīm - man ir tādi divi "rindā", bet es labprātāk salabotu šo un tos divus nahrenizētu. Ir gan sportiskā interese, gan nepieciešamie instrumenti.





> Man majas ir LG crt televizors varu atdot pa velti tikai tada problema ir ieslegta bernu drosiba nevar tikai ieslegt serch bet AV video ieeju var ieslegt butu labs del dekodera. Nav orginalas pults ir tikai universala bet viss ir ok. Tam telev izoram nav laikam audio ieejas ir tikai izeja. Pavecs tv bet labi rada.


 Ja tas ir Flatron un ar tādu pašu vai lielāku diagonāli, tad labprāt iemainīšu pret kādu kvasa pudeli. Ar universālajām pultīm bērnu drošību laikam nevar izslēgt, bet domāju ,ka tai nevajadzētu būt problēmai, jo tam televizoram vajadzētu draudzēties arī ar manu LG pulti.






> var tadu mikroshemu iegadaties daudzreiz letak pie 5 euro ta maksa letaka


 


> Kādreiz "Latgalītē" vienu līdzīgu "procesoru" nācās nopirkt, bet kāpēc ne šeit?


 Latgalītē biju – nav tādas!
Šīs mikroshēmas līdzīgie modeļi pārsvarā nav savstarpēji aizvietojami.
Iespējams der arī:
*TDA9381PS/N2/4I0793*
*TDA9381PS/N2/3I0793*
*TDA9381PS/N2/3I0701
TDA9381PS/N2/3I0702*
*TDA9381PS/N2/3/0533
TDA9381PS/N2/3/0701
TDA9381PS/N2/3/0702*

----------


## acdcpcb

Esmu tikai latgale kvass man garso.

----------


## Isegrim

Tad varbūt jēga pameklēt tieši šo LG modeli kā donoru? Tad korpusa kondīcija būtu mazsvarīga. Varbūt vērts likt sludinājumu SSā - pērk TV - *LG RT-21FB30M* Flatron ar funkcionējošu AV ieeju.

----------


## birch

Varbūt  :: 
SSā tikko bija viens tāds strādājošs televizors pa EUR 20,-, bet nokavēju.
Atbilstošā mikroshēma no Ķīnas pasūtāma par $20, tikai tāds sīkums kā $50 piegāde  :: 
Labi, džeki, beigšu jūs apgrūtināt ar savām šķietami neproduktīvajām idejām.

Liels paldies visiem par atbildēm! [=

----------

